# what is the best 8v head



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

.... what is the best 8v head? going in a 83 gti racecar any advice is great


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

A fully rebuilt ported & polished w/ big valves generally make the most power. But any of the big valve GTI heads should all be pretty similar, the biggest diff would be either solid or hydraulic lifters.


----------



## fugazi885 (Aug 31, 2004)

Solid lifter is better in my opinion. Porting, valves, springs and cam are all variables to consider though and whats available to you. I have run both types of heads and in my experience the solid lifter ones have always ran better for me. Hope this helps:thumbup:


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

ok so what yr. and what model would be the best is what i should have asked and how can you tell the difference in the heads between solid or hydraulic lifters? the one that i have is out of a the 83 rabbit gti with the proper work done to this head would it be a good one ? or should i look for another ? 

and thanks for the other sugestions


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

That is a good head. Of the stock heads, 8V crossflow, as far as flow goes, they are the same, with minor diff between the german and mexican casts. But, it it is worked, they should all come out equal. Depends on if you want to stick with solid lifters or go hydraulic. And depends on the any rule(s) restrictions for porting/port matching and other limitations. You could also get a ported intake mani from scientificrabbit to add that last little bit. I have wanted to get one for some time, but can quite get the coin together and justify one yet for the dd.


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

well im doing a carbed monster and im looking to stay solid .... but i have heard some stuff bout a head with no injector ports ?? what is the code for this head and where can one be got? i have seen them on 1.5 .6 .7L old carbed engines but not on 1.8L from what i have read they was out of south africa if someone had one id like to do some dealing with them 

:thumbup:let me know anything you got, much appreciated


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

You can block the injector ports.


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

im trying to fine the head with out the ports .... they flow better because there is no resistance from the plugged hole


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

For a Head brought to the US, that is going to most likely be a built 1.6 carb head. And with the narrower valve centers on those, maxing out the valve size will be harder to fit the biggest valves.
That leaves trying to find a Euro head that was carbed and has the wider valve spacing, I don't know it they exist.


----------



## TheGolfClub (Mar 11, 2005)

Kid not included, what are you offering? Can take more pics if you want.


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

what is this off of ? what liter? where was the car made? mexico or south africa ? the one im loooking for is from S africa it has bigger valves then the 1.6, 1.7l carbed im very interested keep me psoted


----------



## TheGolfClub (Mar 11, 2005)

Germany, see the stamp on the third picture. 

It's either a 1.6 or a 1.7, I've got two of them and I can't remember which is which but they're exactly the same.

Let me know either way.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

Can you give us a better picture of the front (spark plug side) of the head and the port side of the head? I'm seeing something on one of those pictures that makes me think it might be a cylinder head from a 79/80 Dodge Omni which used VW motors but I can't quite see enough of the head to be certain.

In any event, this isn't the best cylinder head to use on a 1.8L race engine. Personally, I think the cylinder head from an 83 gti, is one of the best choices.


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

agreed but im not liking the fact of just plugging the injector ports and then porting/polishing it cause it would still be slowing the cfm's i know it wouldnt be that big of a deal but when your trying for all motor carbed you need all you can get right


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

If you were a little closer to the Canadian border, I would have recommended a Canadian spec MK3 1.8L head, it's a counter-flow hydraulic lifter head with no injector ports, almost perfect for your application.


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

do you have one ? can you post pics ?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

I don't have one right now, but it looked pretty much what you'd expect a carbed 1.8L counterflow head to look like complete with a water passage for carb heat


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

do you know head number ? im not finding any info on it


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

Don't know the head code, the engine code is ACC. That particular engine was never available in the U.S.


----------



## GTLITE72 (Apr 16, 2007)

Are you building a 1.6 or 1.8 motor. I have a 1.6 MWE head that has been gone thru by Bertils. Yes it is a an injected head but it has been plugged and epoxy filled. It also has oversized cam buckets and has been clearanced for .500+ lift cams. The combustion chamber has been cc'd at 23.7cc. This is a fully preped Gt4/Gtlite SCCA head just waiting for your cam. I was running a Web 206 grind.


----------



## Dropdead88 (Jun 21, 2010)

bump this...................


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

If you're looking for one, I've got one sitting on a block in the garage... It's probably due for new seals at least and maybe guides... I'd have to pull it and inspect it a bit closer... The head is from an ACC motor from my old MkIII. I believe the manifolds are still on it... can't remember, it's been crated for a while now.

IM me your info, I'll try to find out more about it over the weekend and see what kind of price I can give you... :thumbup:


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

*the nastiness im building*

i have a 1.8l jh motor knife edged crank i beam rods lightned im shaft and bored to 83mm with Wossner 1.8L, 12.3:1CR pistons and im looking for the right head to make an all motor carbed hot cammed engine for drag. I have heard of this head and held one didnt think to get the codes off it at the time cause i wasnt building this nasty engine at the time ..... i know its from south africa and the injector ports were in the intake mani so the head dont have the holes too fill .... and i want to stay mechanical lifters . I talked to a guy at tt that had one that they build for a berg cup car but he dont have more info on it ... he said this head flows 15% more cfm's then stock 1.8l jh head


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I was looking at using the Canadian CL head without the injector ports, but it comes with 38mm intake valves . I had one stripped down ready to go...and decided to measure the valves, but figured they'd be the same as any other digi heaad. WRONG .

If you want to use the CL head, and go through the effort of getting one shipped from Canada...they number in the hundreds in any junkyard from the US border to the arctic circle. You'll have to put significant work into it though, I'm assuming (from the small valves) that the ports are equally as different from the digi cars. Maybe the casting is also different, these CL engines were bare bones economy car fare, even more so than most VWs in north america.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

Hey B4S, how do the intake valve seats look on those heads? Do you think there's enough material there to cut them for larger valves?


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

im with this guy^


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm suprised nobody has stated the obvious. The best 8V head is a Eurospec head. Period. 

Of course they are scarce as all get out since it's been close to 10 years since they made them. They do pop up on Ebay occassionly.


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

and dont forget the cost of one .... they might be the best but not the easiest to gett ahold of and if i could find one i wouldnt hold on to it only cause of the money i could make off it lol


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

ABA Scirocco said:


> Hey B4S, how do the intake valve seats look on those heads? Do you think there's enough material there to cut them for larger valves?


I'm out of town for business right now, but I can check when I get home next wed. IIRC, there was plenty of meat to at least upgrade to the 40mm valves.


----------

